# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  راهنمایی در مورد برخورد با فامیل برای نتیجه و پشت کنکور موندن+یه انگیزه کوچولو

## Neo.Healer

سلام....خوبین؟
یه کلیپ آپلود کردم تا همه براحتی دانلودش کنن 
کلا ۲دقیقه و ۳۶ ثانیه اس و شامل سه کلیپه از آقای سرورپور،آقای مظفریان و یه کلیپ بشدت خاص +یک نوشته در مورد چطور به فامیل جواب بدیم ک خودم نوشتم
من کلیپ هارو ادیت و خلاصه کردم تا وقت کمی ازتون بگیره
اولش با موضوع پشت کنکور موندن شروع میشه ک چطوری با فامیل برخورد کنیم در مورد سوالاتشون از نتیجه مون 
بعد میره توی فاز الان هنوز وقت هست و ماجرای سن بالایی ها 
و در نهایت هم همون کلیپ خاص هست 


video_2019_07_20_14_21_58

----------


## Neo.Healer

میدونید ک توی ایران حرف مردم جدای مهم بودنش گاها واقعا اعصاب خورد کنه 
بعد جلسه هنوز رسیده نرسیده کلی زنگ میزنن ........ حتی فامیل هایی ک شما حتی افتخار آشنایی باهاشونو توی زندگیتون نداشتید  :Yahoo (21): 
و گاهی واقعا لازمه بعضیا رو نشوند سر جاشون

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_فامیلای ما که اومدن حرف کنکورم زدن ... منتها خوبیش اینه که من امتحان نهایی داشتم و نمرات بسیار بالایی داشتم که باعث شد زیاد مجال حرف براشون نمونه ..._

----------


## sina_hp

*فقط می دونم پشت کنکور موندن مثل شمشیر دولبه هست باید زود تموم شه و ازش گذشت  اگه گرفتارش شی بدجور برنده ميشه*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *فقط می دونم پشت کنکور موندن مثل شمشیر دولبه هست باید زود تموم شه و ازش گذشت  اگه گرفتارش شی بدجور برنده ميشه*


اولشم باید دم فامیل رو قیچی کرد وقتی میبینی یکسال گذشت جای درس هنوز درگیر فامیل و حرفشونی

----------


## lamirhoseinl

اصلا ازین روابط فامیلی ایرانی ها خوشم نمیاد
سالی یکی دوبار میرن خونه همدیگه.کلی قیافه میگیرن واسه هم
بعد هم با کمال وقاحت زنگ میزنه میگه کنکور چیکار کردی؟فکر میکنن اگه مثلا بچه جاری ش کنکور پزشکی قبول شه جای اونو تنگ میکنه
خوراک شون هم غیبت کردنه.اکثرا هم تفکرشون درمورد کنکور اینه شب کنکور اگه خوب درس بخونی قبولی اگه قبول نشی خیلی خنگی.حالا اونی که این حرف هارو هم میزنه یا پاش به دانشگاه نرسیده یا ترقوزاباد درس خونده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


اولشم باید دم فامیل رو قیچی کرد وقتی میبینی یکسال گذشت جای درس هنوز درگیر فامیل و حرفشونی


وقتی پشت کنکور موندی باید تحملت رو بالا ببری برای شنیدن خیلی از حرف هايي که قبلا بهش عادت نداشتي اوني پیروز هست که نشنیده بگيره و روی کار خودش متمرکز شه به طور کلی بیش از دو سال پشت کنکور نمونید*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اصلا ازین روابط فامیلی ایرانی ها خوشم نمیاد
> سالی یکی دوبار میرن خونه همدیگه.کلی قیافه میگیرن واسه هم
> بعد هم با کمال وقاحت زنگ میزنه میگه کنکور چیکار کردی؟فکر میکنن اگه مثلا بچه جاری ش کنکور پزشکی قبول شه جای اونو تنگ میکنه
> خوراک شون هم غیبت کردنه.اکثرا هم تفکرشون درمورد کنکور اینه شب کنکور اگه خوب درس بخونی قبولی اگه قبول نشی خیلی خنگی.حالا اونی که این حرف هارو هم میزنه یا پاش به دانشگاه نرسیده یا ترقوزاباد درس خونده


کاش فقط زنگ بود 
من روز اعلام رتبه ها چند نفر از فامیل ک کلا بی ربطن و دور!!! اومده بودن در خونمون :Yahoo (21):  
البته اینک من در باز نکردم رو نمیگم دیگ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  آدم بی فرهنگ جاش همون پشت دره

----------


## سرندیپیتی

ببین من میدونم که از من کوچیکتری

ولی کلا بدونین که وقتی به 30 برسین 
دیگه حرف فامیل براتون پشمه

اینو میگم چون من یه روزی همسن شماها بودم قشنگ سر قضیه کنکور لمس کردم تا حدود 3 2 سال درگیرش بودم


من فقط به عنوان کسی که تو دهه 30 زندگی هستم بهتون میگم که انتخاباتون اشتیاهاتون همه چیزایی که براتون خیلی اهمیت داشت یه روزی ارزشش رو از دست میده

و اینکه اصلا بپرسن 
برای منم الان میپرسن

من دقیقا روبروشون میشینم و میگم اره همینه اصلا تصمیم اینه ...

خب چی میشه نهابتا ؟ 
اصلا سرزنش بشنویم در نهایت چی ؟ 

یعنی ما هنوز به اون بلوغ فکری نرسیدبم که به عنوان یه ادم مستقل فکر کنیم تصمیم بگیریم اشتباه کنیم و جلوی دیگران بگی اره همینه اصلا !

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> کاش فقط زنگ بود 
> من روز اعلام رتبه ها چند نفر از فامیل ک کلا بی ربطن و دور!!! اومده بودن در خونمون 
> البته اینک من در باز نکردم رو نمیگم دیگ آدم بی فرهنگ جاش همون پشت دره


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## سرندیپیتی

اصلا بزار روز و شب اطرافیان درگیر زندگی و تصمیمات ما باشن

من موفق نشدم تو کنکور امسال در عوض یه سری تجربه به دست اوردم برای سال اینده م 
من فهمیدم ایراد کارم کجاست 
مقصر خودم بودم ولی درستش میکنم ! راه جبران هنوز هست هرچند خسته شدم ...

و .... 

حالا بقیه میخوان بگن چی ؟
بحث در مورد کنکور دیگه تموم میشه همونجا

----------


## سرندیپیتی

وقتی خودت با اعتماد به نفس برخورد کنی بدون توهین و ... ( چون یه کار بچگانه و نابالغه  .) دیگران بیشتر روت حساب میکنن

تا یه ادم خیلی شل و وارفته عصبی از این مدلای که فرداش میخوان برن خودکشی کنن و .. 
تازه 4 تا حرف هم میزارن روش 
به چه دردت میخوره ؟ کنکور پزشکی اونم تو ؟
بابا هرکسی نمیتونه و فلان ؟ سال دیگه هم بعیدا بیاره اینقدر شرکت کننده هست و .. بابا بیخیال شو یه رشته اسون برو دیگهههه
ه
از این حرفا !!!!

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> اصلا بزار روز و شب اطرافیان درگیر زندگی و تصمیمات ما باشن
> 
> من موفق نشدم تو کنکور امسال در عوض یه سری تجربه به دست اوردم برای سال اینده م 
> من فهمیدم ایراد کارم کجاست 
> مقصر خودم بودم ولی درستش میکنم ! راه جبران هنوز هست هرچند خسته شدم ...
> 
> و .... 
> 
> حالا بقیه میخوان بگن چی ؟
> بحث در مورد کنکور دیگه تموم میشه همونجا


لطف میکنید تجربیات این یکسال بگید و البته خوشحال میشم بگید که رشته شما در دوران کارشناسی‌ چی بود ؟
اینکه خودتون مقصر میدونید و علت قبول نشدن خودتون میدونید خودش خیلی پیشرفت هست چون خیلی ها مدام در حال پیدا کردن عامل خارج از خودشون و برنامه ریزی خودشون میبینن!

----------


## DR.del

با سلام 
متاسفانه روابط فامیلی در فرهنگ ایرانی همینه.
اینکه تو اگه قبول نشی دایی یا عمه و خالت کیف میکنن و یا اگه قبول شی انگار خنجر به قلبشون فرو شده یک حقیقته و کاریش نمیشه کرد
البته غربی ها هم تا حدودی همینجورن کافیه شما فیلم whiplash  سکانسی که دور میز در حال شام خوردن هستن و هرکس به بچه خودش افتخار میکنه و بالاش میبره دقت کنین.
کاری هم نمیشه کرد جز بستن دهان چون مطمئین باشین که فامیلی که انقدر پیگیر کنکورشماست در نود درصد بد حال شما رو میخواست ولاغیر وگرنه چه اهمیتی داره حالا دو ماه دیگه معلوم میشه طرف چی قبول شده یا اصن دانشگاه رفته یا پشت کنکور مونده لازم نیست همون روز کنکور یا روز نتایج بپرسین که.
البته کسی که هدف داشته باشه این چیزا یا واسش مهم نیست یا واسش انگیزه میشه برای ادامه دادن.

----------


## DR.del

انشاالله بزودی در مورد تمامی این موارد مقاله مشاوره ای در این انجمن خواهم نوشت.

----------


## Milman

به هدفت فکر کن چشم و گوشت را به حرفا و کارای بقیه ببند اینا همه حواشیه

----------


## Milman

کسی قرار نیست به جای ما زندگی کنه پس حرف بقیه هم مهم نیست روی حرفای بقیه گوشامونو میبندیم باقدرت پیش میریم

----------


## amureza

چقدر فامیلای عجیب غریبی دارید شما خداییش

----------


## Saturn8

اخ از فامیل بیسواد و خودهمه چیزدان

----------


## reza fff

> با سلام 
> متاسفانه روابط فامیلی در فرهنگ ایرانی همینه.
> اینکه تو اگه قبول نشی دایی یا عمه و خالت کیف میکنن و یا اگه قبول شی انگار خنجر به قلبشون فرو شده یک حقیقته و کاریش نمیشه کرد
> البته غربی ها هم تا حدودی همینجورن کافیه شما فیلم whiplash  سکانسی که دور میز در حال شام خوردن هستن و هرکس به بچه خودش افتخار میکنه و بالاش میبره دقت کنین.
> کاری هم نمیشه کرد جز بستن دهان چون مطمئین باشین که فامیلی که انقدر پیگیر کنکورشماست در نود درصد بد حال شما رو میخواست ولاغیر وگرنه چه اهمیتی داره حالا دو ماه دیگه معلوم میشه طرف چی قبول شده یا اصن دانشگاه رفته یا پشت کنکور مونده لازم نیست همون روز کنکور یا روز نتایج بپرسین که.
> البته کسی که هدف داشته باشه این چیزا یا واسش مهم نیست یا واسش انگیزه میشه برای ادامه دادن.


عکسالعمل پدر درامزنه اخر فیلم هم جالب و بسیار دردناک بود...وقتی ک پسرش شکست خورد ب اغوشش کشید و با تمام وجود دلداریش داد ولی وقتی ی دقیقه بعد پسره تونست از شکستش پیروزی بسازه با بهت و حیرت از لای در نظاره گر قضیه بود...من این فیلمو زمستون سال چهارم دبیرستانم دیدم و پستتون منو چوری دیوانه کرد ک نصف شب مجبور شدم دوباره ببینمش...خیلی خاطرات اون سالم بیادم اورد..مرسی از پست خوبت

----------


## MehranWilson

کلا شاید دو هفته اصلا یادشون بمونه که کنکوری بودی

----------


## _Senoritta_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


کلا شاید دو هفته اصلا یادشون بمونه که کنکوری بودی


به خدا تا روز قبل کنکورم پشت کنکوری بودنمو میزدن تو سرم
اینا هیچی یادشون نمیره:/_

----------


## Unfriendly

یک طرفه نگاه نکنیم.
غیر از مواردی که افراد خیلی حسود یا تخریبگر هستند..
سعی کنید یک نگاهی به والدین خودتون و رفتارشون در سطح فامیل داشته باشید.
آیا اون ها هم در مورد بچه های دیگر کنکوری در فامیل همچین رفتاری نداشتند؟
آیا خودتون یا اونا کنجکاو نشدید که از وضعیت فامیل کنکوری خود سر در بیارید؟!
یا مثلا سال اول دانشگاه رفته باشید و دوستان نزدیکی از شما پشت کنکور مونده باشند و شما نیز از روی علاقه بخواید از وضعیتشون اگاه بشید، وقتی در موردش باهاشون صحبت کنید اونا همین حس را خواهند داشت.. حس میکنند میخواید در زندگیشون فضولی کنید..

انسان موجودی اجتماعی هست و دوست داره از احوال اطرفیان خودش باخبر باشه.

ولی خب ما در شرایط تحت فشاری مثل کنکور ترجیح میدیم در گوشه ای به کار خود برسیم و ارتباطمون رو با دنیا بیرون قطع کنیم و همین موضوع نیز کنکجاوی اطرافیان رو بیشتر برمی انگیزه
همه اینا توی ذات ما شایدم فرهنگ ما هست
و خود ما نیز مستثنی نیستیم

----------


## 86ali.z

*جواب دادن نمیخواد
هر کی حرفی زد بگید عشقم کشیده کنکورو بد بدم الانم میخوام وایسم پشت کنکور!
اگه هم دوباره ادامه دادن حرف زدن تا میخورن بزنیدشون!*

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام....خوبین؟
> یه کلیپ آپلود کردم تا همه براحتی دانلودش کنن 
> کلا ۲دقیقه و ۳۶ ثانیه اس و شامل سه کلیپه از آقای سرورپور،آقای مظفریان و یه کلیپ بشدت خاص +یک نوشته در مورد چطور به فامیل جواب بدیم ک خودم نوشتم
> من کلیپ هارو ادیت و خلاصه کردم تا وقت کمی ازتون بگیره
> اولش با موضوع پشت کنکور موندن شروع میشه ک چطوری با فامیل برخورد کنیم در مورد سوالاتشون از نتیجه مون 
> بعد میره توی فاز الان هنوز وقت هست و ماجرای سن بالایی ها 
> و در نهایت هم همون کلیپ خاص هست 
> 
> 
> video_2019_07_20_14_21_58



به فامیل چه ربطی داره تو قراره چیکار کنی؟ 

من روز اول باهاشون اتمام حجت کردم گفتم : شما عن خورین ؟ خب پس عن زندگی خودتونو بخورین به عن من چیکار دارید ؟ بکشید بیرون باو  :Yahoo (21): 

خیلی حال داد البته نمیدونم چرا دیگه نمیام خونمون فکر کنم نمیان که من راحت درس بخونم  :Yahoo (4):  

بنظر من شما نگید یکم عوارض جانبی داره ولی خب قطعی و حتمیه  :Yahoo (4):  



شما بهترین تالار جهانو اجاره کنی واسه عروسیت باز یکی پیدا میشه میگه نمکش کم بود سسش کم بود فلانش اینطور بود و ... 

خیلی توجه نکنین زر زر زیاده دور و برتون

اگه گفتن زمان ما  جنگ بود و فلان و بیسار نتونستیم بخونیم بگید : طرف سیب خورد تو کله ش قانون کشف کرد بهونه نتراش میتونستی بخونی  :Yahoo (21):  یا طرف از هیچی موبایل و کامپیوتر و بند و بساط ساخته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 86ali.z


جواب دادن نمیخواد
هر کی حرفی زد بگید عشقم کشیده کنکورو بد بدم الانم میخوام وایسم پشت کنکور!
اگه هم دوباره ادامه دادن حرف زدن تا میخورن بزنیدشون!


موافقم.اول درگیری لفظی،اگه جواب نداد فیزیکی
ولی جدای از شوخی واقعا زندگی شما به احدالناسی ربط نداره.خیلی بلدن برن گلیم خودشونو از آب بکشن بیرون.این حرفای خاله زنکی واسه علافاس.*

----------


## misha

> به فامیل چه ربطی داره تو قراره چیکار کنی؟ 
> 
> من روز اول باهاشون اتمام حجت کردم گفتم : شما عن خورین ؟ خب پس عن زندگی خودتونو بخورین به عن من چیکار دارید ؟ بکشید بیرون باو 
> 
> خیلی حال داد البته نمیدونم چرا دیگه نمیام خونمون فکر کنم نمیان که من راحت درس بخونم  
> 
> بنظر من شما نگید یکم عوارض جانبی داره ولی خب قطعی و حتمیه  
> 
> 
> ...



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

خیلی خوب بود : )))

----------


## Zeuss

خودمون کم بدبختی داریم جواب بقیه رو هم باید بدیم😓
یکی نیست بگه اخه عمر خودمه به شما چه
تو برو سیکل گرفتی بیا حرف بزنیم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Narcissus.97

سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبم شد 104000 :/هرکس ازم پرسید چند شدی من اسکرین کارناممو واسش فرستادمحالا دیگه بعده 4 سال هیچ کس ازم رتبمو نمی پرسه حتی خانوادم اونا هم حتی ازم قطع امید کردن اما من کماکان هر سال به امید رسیدن به ارزوم کنکور میدم

----------


## lamirhoseinl

> سال اول که کنکور دادم رتبم شد 104000 :/هرکس ازم پرسید چند شدی من اسکرین کارناممو واسش فرستادمحالا دیگه بعده 4 سال هیچ کس ازم رتبمو نمی پرسه حتی خانوادم اونا هم حتی ازم قطع امید کردن اما من کماکان هر سال به امید رسیدن به ارزوم کنکور میدم


اگه به نیمه پر لیوان نگاه کنیم
تو حداقل از 500 هزار نفر بهتر شدی
ولی خیلی دل داشتی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## M.javaddd

ببینید، یک سال باید خودتونو بزنید به اون راه....فشار خانواده، فامیل، دوست و آشنا بینهایت آزار دهنده خواهد بود و خود شما هم هر حرف یا صحبتی رو به کنایه و تحقیر تعبیر خواهید کرد...۹۰ درصد اطرافیان فکر میکنن که شما اصلا هیچ رشته ای قبول نشدید که پشت کنکور موندید و شما از کسی که داره پیام نور یا آزاد شهرستان، رشته درپیت میخونه هم میاید پایین تر....همه اینا طبیعی و البته بشدت آزار دهندست....ولی، اگر میخواید موفق بشید، اصلا وارد تنش و سرزنش خودتون یا دیگران نشید....بزارید هر چی میخوان بگن، هررر چی...میدونم حق با شماست، ولی سکوت کنید....حتی از جانب خانواده هم ممکنه بشدت آسیب روحی ببینید، ولی واقعا نباید به روی خودتون بیارید، وگرنه یک سال جنگ اعصاب و فشار روحی رو خواهید داشت...فقط به هدف فکر کنید و مثل احمق ها رفتار کنید، یک سال زبونتون رو کوتاه کنید ولی در عوض یک عمر، بخودتون افتخار کنید...همین

----------


## M.javaddd

> کلا شاید دو هفته اصلا یادشون بمونه که کنکوری بودی


تا موقعی که قطعا وارد دانشگاه نشده باشی، همه نگران و متاسف، پیگیر وضعیتت هستند...همهههه.....

----------


## alikeshavarz466

> تا موقعی که قطعا وارد دانشگاه نشده باشی، همه نگران و متاسف، پیگیر وضعیتت هستند...همهههه.....


سلام، امسال شما احتمالا چندمین کنکورتون بوده، درست میگم؟ اگه آره به نظرت آزمون کنکور خوب دادی؟ قبول میشی رشته ای که میخواهی؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> تا موقعی که قطعا وارد دانشگاه نشده باشی، همه نگران و متاسف، پیگیر وضعیتت هستند...همهههه.....


دیگه خداییش یارو بعد از 4 سال نتونسته بیاره دیگه خودش ب خودش باید حرف بزنه اطرافیان ب کنار

----------


## M.javaddd

> دیگه خداییش یارو بعد از 4 سال نتونسته بیاره دیگه خودش ب خودش باید حرف بزنه اطرافیان ب کنار


دوست من، اول برو‌ توی این لینک و ببین همین فردی که شما با کنایه از ۴ سال کنکور دادنش صحبت میکنی، پای هدفش وایساد و رتبش ۳۰۰ شد و حالا بقیه عمرش رو فرصت داره که از زندگی لذت ببره..
اینجا
ببین رفیق، این حرف غلطی هست که میزنی...اگر یه نفر سال اول رو قبول نشه، شرایطش برای سال بعد دقیقا همونطوری خواهد بود که یه نفر که سال چهارمش هست میخواد کنکور بده...و لزوما هم مایه شرمساری و پوئن منفی نیست....شما به هر دلیلی، درست یا غلط، تصمیم گرفتی که بجای رشته ای که سطح پایین تری داره یا دوست نداری، بمونی پشت کنکور و رشته ای که سطح بالا تری رو داره بخونی....
پیروزی، پدران زیادی داره ولی شکست، یتیم هست...یعنی اینکه اگه شما پیروز بشی، همه در کنارت خواهند بود ولی فقط کافیه ببازی، اون موقع هست که سیل هجمه و فشار( بخصوص اگر برای بار چندم باشه که شکست میخوری)....
فردی که سال چهارمش هست و میخواد کنکور بده، پیش من خییلی ارزشمند تر از اونی هست که شکست رو‌ قبول کرد و رفت جاییکه دوستش نداشت...

----------


## M.javaddd

> سلام، امسال شما احتمالا چندمین کنکورتون بوده، درست میگم؟ اگه آره به نظرت آزمون کنکور خوب دادی؟ قبول میشی رشته ای که میخواهی؟


سلام...بله ولی متاسفانه با چیزی که انتظارش رو‌ داشتم متفاوت شد و خوب ندادم...

----------


## Django

> دیگه خداییش یارو بعد از 4 سال نتونسته بیاره دیگه خودش ب خودش باید حرف بزنه اطرافیان ب کنار


ما با 30 سال بریم بمیریم پس!

----------


## M.javaddd

> ما با 30 سال بریم بمیریم پس!


یکی رو میشناسم، ۳۷ سالگی فکر کنم، درحالیکه ارشد عمران داشت، نشست برای کنکور خوند و پزشکی آزاد قبول شد....
برنده نوبل فیزیک فک کنم امسال ۹۶ سالش بود...
شما به حرف هیچکس گوش نکن...به ندای درونت نگاه کن، کسایی که بهت کنایه و طعنه میزنن، موقعی که قبول بشی و به رشته دلخواهت برسی, همینا میان پیشت و ازت تعریف میکنن....

----------


## MehranWilson

> دوست من، اول برو‌ توی این لینک و ببین همین فردی که شما با کنایه از ۴ سال کنکور دادنش صحبت میکنی، پای هدفش وایساد و رتبش ۳۰۰ شد و حالا بقیه عمرش رو فرصت داره که از زندگی لذت ببره..
> اینجا
> ببین رفیق، این حرف غلطی هست که میزنی...اگر یه نفر سال اول رو قبول نشه، شرایطش برای سال بعد دقیقا همونطوری خواهد بود که یه نفر که سال چهارمش هست میخواد کنکور بده...و لزوما هم مایه شرمساری و پوئن منفی نیست....شما به هر دلیلی، درست یا غلط، تصمیم گرفتی که بجای رشته ای که سطح پایین تری داره یا دوست نداری، بمونی پشت کنکور و رشته ای که سطح بالا تری رو داره بخونی....
> پیروزی، پدران زیادی داره ولی شکست، یتیم هست...یعنی اینکه اگه شما پیروز بشی، همه در کنارت خواهند بود ولی فقط کافیه ببازی، اون موقع هست که سیل هجمه و فشار( بخصوص اگر برای بار چندم باشه که شکست میخوری)....
> فردی که سال چهارمش هست و میخواد کنکور بده، پیش من خییلی ارزشمند تر از اونی هست که شکست رو‌ قبول کرد و رفت جاییکه دوستش نداشت...


حرف های کلیشگی میزنی
تک و توک افرادی هستن یه تغییر 360 بکنن و رشته های انچنانی قبول شن
اراده بسیار قوی ای میخواد چه افرادی که سال دوم کنکورشون بدتر از سال اول شده

----------


## God_of_war

من نمونه ای از اون افراد نیستم که تو زندگی تغییر کردن و داروسازی اوردن  :Yahoo (15): 
رفع اسپم = بگو رتبه فلان رشته هم فیزیو اوردم خیلی راحته گول زدن یه مش ادم علاف فضول. دیگه نمیخوام راهکار.... بدم خودت یکم سرچ کنی پیدا میکنی

----------


## M.javaddd

> حرف های کلیشگی میزنی
> تک و توک افرادی هستن یه تغییر 360 بکنن و رشته های انچنانی قبول شن
> اراده بسیار قوی ای میخواد چه افرادی که سال دوم کنکورشون بدتر از سال اول شده


صد درصد افراد معدود و انگشت شماری هستن که میتونن تغییر کنن و از شکست، پیروزی بسازن...این طبیعیه...فقط یک درصد از جمعیت کره زمین جزو افراد موفق طبقه بندی میشن، ۹۹ درصد دیگه اینطوری نیستن....موفقیت هم صرفا قبولی کنکور و رشته تاپ و ...نیست، کاریه که فکر میکنی توش موفق میشی...
میدونم که خودت هم ممکنه سال بعد بخوای کنکور بدی و‌ سال سومت خواهد بود، حتما نگاهت رو تغییر بده؛ حتما جزو اون معدود آدمایی میشی که موفق میشن

----------


## MehranWilson

> صد درصد افراد معدود و انگشت شماری هستن که میتونن تغییر کنن و از شکست، پیروزی بسازن...این طبیعیه...فقط یک درصد از جمعیت کره زمین جزو افراد موفق طبقه بندی میشن، ۹۹ درصد دیگه اینطوری نیستن....موفقیت هم صرفا قبولی کنکور و رشته تاپ و ...نیست، کاریه که فکر میکنی توش موفق میشی...
> میدونم که خودت هم ممکنه سال بعد بخوای کنکور بدی و‌ سال سومت خواهد بود، حتما نگاهت رو تغییر بده؛ حتما جزو اون معدود آدمایی میشی که موفق میشن


مثل روز واسم روشنه اگه بمونم بازم مثل امسال میشه

----------


## Mr.Hin

یک نکته کلیدی بگم به شما جوانان  :Yahoo (76): 

نه فقط برای کنکور و پشت کنکور موندنش بلکه الان که دیگه کم کم 18 سالتون شده از همین الان تمرین کنید به هیچ احدی پاسخگو نباشید. فامیل و دوستان و آشنا که دیگه اصلا و هیچ هیچ هیج :Yahoo (43): 

کم کم می فهمید فقط خودتون هستین که باید جواب خودتون رو بدین.

----------


## Dorhato

واقعا شما زندگیتون رو بر اساس حرف های دیگران قرار میدید؟ 
چطوری میخواید توی زندگی و کنکور موفق باشید وقتی حرف مردم براتون انقدر مهمه که وقت میذارید روش فکر کنید که چیکار بکنید؟
دایورت کنید به زندگیتون و علاقتون بپردازید دوست من

----------


## SARA_J

منم وقتی 18سالم بوددغدغه ام بودبخصوص اینکه یه عمه فضولم دارم که هرروززنگ میزدمیگفت درس خوندی؟؟ منم همیشه بهش میگفتم نه باباخواب بودم توبیدارم کردی ازخواب :Yahoo (20):  ادم فضول روباید مسخره کرد! جواب کنکورم که اومد بهشون گفتم من دارومیخواستم اما قبول نشدم تموم شدو رفت 
الانم هرکس میپرسه میخوای کنکوربدی میگم نه هردفعه که میپرسن بازم میگم نه اوناهم دیگه کم کم بیخیال شدن . گرچه باورنکردن :Yahoo (76): 
سختش نکنید واسه خودتون گوربابای بقیه....

----------


## MehranWilson

به هر کی جواب ندین
ته تهش خودتون میمونین و خودتون... به خودتون چی جواب میدین؟

----------


## faezeh_r

واقعا چرا باید نظر فامیل برامون مهم باشه؟!
مگه چکاری برامون انجام دادن؟
مگه چه سهمی تو موفقیتمون دارن؟
اگر رتبمون عالی هم بشه تا حداکثر یه روز فامیل کنارمونن بعدش فقط خودمونیم و خودمون
خودمونیم و درسای سختی که باید خونده بشه
امتحانای سختی که باید پاس بشه
اونا تو هیچکدومش کنار ما نیستن
فکر میکنی حرف مردم ینی آخر دنیا؟
فکر میکنی اگه تایید و تحسین بقیه نباشه ینی هیچ راه موفقیتی نیست؟؟
خب قطعا اینطور نیست!
در نهایت مسئول هر شکست یا موفقیتی خودتی!
تو اگر موفق بشی کسی قرار نیست تا ابد برات دست بزنه
و اگر شکست بخوری هیچکس جز خودت قرار نیست کمکت کنه!
تو زندگیت فقط خودتی که مهمی فقط خودتی که تاثیرگزاری پس سعی کن اخر کار اتفاقی نیفته که به خودت مدیون بشی!

----------


## Lullaby

اگر بدانید مردم هزاران بار بیشتر
به یک سردرد معمولی خود اهمیت می‌دهند
تا به خبر مرگ من و شما ... دیگر نگران نخواهید شد
که درباره‌ی شما چه فکری می‌کنند !


متن بالایی خیلی رو من تاثیرگذار بود امیدوارم برای شما هم مفید باشه :Yahoo (90):

----------


## MehranWilson

حال درس خوندن که ندارین
درس که نمیخونین
تا میاین درس بخونید 10000 تا دلیل و برهان میارین میگین این کتاب بد و الان هوا بارونیه و.... 
همه ازمونا که زیر 4000... 
رتبه کنکورتون هم که میشه یه تصاعد
بعد اخرشم میخان رتبشون تک رقمی و همه بگن به به

----------


## Narcissus.97

> اگه به نیمه پر لیوان نگاه کنیم
> تو حداقل از 500 هزار نفر بهتر شدی
> ولی خیلی دل داشتی


هووووم اگه اینطوری بهش نگاه کنی چقدر جذاب به نظر میاد :Yahoo (65):

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

بچه ها خانوادمو چطور راضی کنم که بمونم برای سال99

----------


## zansia

من دوستم به همه گفت دانشگاه میرم
یه دانشگاهیم گفت هیچکس از اقوامشون نرفته باشه
یه سال کنکور در ارامش خاطر خوند
وقتیم مهمونی و اینا نبود میگفتن یونیه ی میگفتن امتحان دارن و از این حرفا

----------


## zansia

خیلی دل داشتی
ای ول
من نتایج کنکور که اومد برادرام خونه بودن و پدر و مادرم نبودن (برادرم بهم گفت نتایج اومده)
انچنان دادی زدم موقع باز شدن صفحه  کارنامه سرشون که چرا شما اینجایین برین یه جای دیگه (بدبختا کنارمم نبودن اصلا به صفحه لب تاب دید نداشتن. کلا یه سمت دیگه بودن) جفتشون تا سه ربع نیومدن طبقه ای که من بودم  :Yahoo (23):  اخرش خودم رفتم صدا زدم بیاین  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mahdyu

خداروشکر تو فامیله ما حتی کسی دیپلم هم نداره و من با اختلاف با سواد ترین فرد فامیلم :Yahoo (20): 
کسی اصلا نمیدونه کنکور چی هست خیلی حال میدخ :Yahoo (20):

----------

